# Getting better X11 fonts



## Viro (Nov 24, 2003)

Anyone know how I can improve the quality of fonts under X11? I'm running programs like OpenOffice and Abiword on OS X Panther, and the fonts are just plain ugly. No anti-aliasing, and they are just rendered plain ugly. Are there any settings that I can tweak or config files I need to edit?


----------



## btoneill (Nov 24, 2003)

Thats X11 for you  There is no anti-aliasing in X11. Take a look at http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030114070407832 for information on getting X11 to use some of the native OS X fonts.

Brian


----------

